# [forum] Messages non-lus marqués comme lus

## PabOu

Voilà, lors de la lecture d'un nouveau message dans un post, j'ai régulièrement des messages qui se marquent "lu" alors que ce n'est pas le cas.

un exemple qui vient de m'arriver:

[feuille orange] [reseau ] probleme avec eth0

[feuille orange] [OFF] Faire gueuler snort !!

[linux] interview

[feuille orange] [X11-XORG] Xorg veut absolument s'installer !

je clique alors sur la feuille orange devant le sujet sur snort.. et ca me conduit directement au dernier message non lu dans ce sujet. Je lis le message (et les suivants) et puis je retourne sur la page French en cliquant sur le lien en dessous des messages, et stupefaction, je me retrouve devant ca :

[reseau ] probleme avec eth0

[OFF] Faire gueuler snort !!

[linux] interview

[feuille orange] [X11-XORG] Xorg veut absolument s'installer !

Comme vous le voyez, j'ai perdu la feuille orange devant le sujet "problème avec eth0" alors que je n'ai pas lu les derniers messages.

Voila, c'est assez embêtant pour suivre des sujets, et je me demandais si j'étais le seul, si le bug est connu et puis si il existe une solution (éventuellement à faire appliquer aux admins) ?

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté le même problème avec firefox (mais pas avec konqueror). J'avoue ne pas avoir trop cherché, ma solution : lire les sujets dans l'ordre (de haut en bas)...

Bonne journée.

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est un problème connu il me semble ... mais je ne l'ai plus remarqué depuis que j'utilise https ... coïncidence ?

----------

## boozo

ha oui effectivement... merci pour le tip k_s

en plus c'est plus mieux ainsi   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ha oui effectivement... merci pour le tip k_s
> 
> en plus c'est plus mieux ainsi  

 

Bon là je suis le benêt de service  :Embarassed:   mais comment fais-je pour attaquer le forum en https plustôt qu'en http 

et en généralisant , peut-on dire à firefox d'ouvrir tout les sites :

......de préférence en https

......si çà queute , ben de se replier en http

A+

----------

## boozo

https://forums.gentoo.org

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/
> 
> 

 

vivi je venais de mettre le "s" c'est marrant car la barre d'adresse change de couleur.

question à 100 sous : tout les sites supportent ?

A++  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

ben tout ceux qui implémentent ssl    :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

Merci,

on apprend tous les jours.

Par contre même en étant en https , si je ferme mon navigateur  ( Firefox/1.5.0.1-r2 ) avec des post non-lus; au lancements suivant ils sont marqués lus ( jusqu'à ce topic je croyais que c'était "une feature" du forum , mais çà se rapproche du bug ? )

A+

----------

## guilc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Merci,
> 
> on apprend tous les jours.
> 
> Par contre même en étant en https , si je ferme mon navigateur  ( Firefox/1.5.0.1-r2 ) avec des post non-lus; au lancements suivant ils sont marqués lus ( jusqu'à ce topic je croyais que c'était "une feature" du forum , mais çà se rapproche du bug ? )
> ...

 

A mon avis, ça, ça se rapproche du cookie de session du forum qui est détruit quand tu ferme le navigateur (comme tous les cookies de session)

----------

## nemo13

 *guilc wrote:*   

> A mon avis, ça, ça se rapproche du cookie de session du forum qui est détruit quand tu ferme le navigateur (comme tous les cookies de session)

 

Il n'y a pas moyen de le garder "au chaud" le cookie ? ( pour la prochaine connexion )

1515 çà se fête non ?  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## LaMs

Moi aussi j'ai ce problème

----------

## PabOu

lorsque l'on ferme la fenêtre, il me semble que c'est normal que tout soit marqué comme lu, mais pas lorsqu'on est en train de naviguer.

Bref, je vais essayer en SSL maintenant. Merci pour l'astuce ;)

Il est vrai que ce serait chouette d'avoir un plugin mozilla/firefox/SeaMonkey pour tester le SSL sur tous les sites. Pas que ce soit nécessaire, mais la simple raison de banaliser le SSL est suffisante.

----------

## netfab

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   A mon avis, ça, ça se rapproche du cookie de session du forum qui est détruit quand tu ferme le navigateur (comme tous les cookies de session) 
> 
> Il n'y a pas moyen de le garder "au chaud" le cookie ? ( pour la prochaine connexion )
> 
> 

 

Pour protéger les cookies que je veux garder à la fermeture du navigateur, et supprimer tous les autres, j'utilise l'extension CookieCuller.

En images çà donne ceci : 1 2

Maintenant, un cookie de session, c'est fait pour être renouvelé régulièrement.

----------

## PabOu

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Maintenant, un cookie de session, c'est fait pour être renouvelé régulièrement.

 

Oui, et c'est particulièrement apprécié pour les personnes en déplacement... à moins d'avoir son home sur clé usb.

----------

